# mouse not working



## calindan2013 (Oct 7, 2018)

neither under X or text mode, xf86-input package installed, moused enabled or disabled, same thing, 11.2.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Oct 8, 2018)

Is it USB? or PS/2?

What's the output of `dmesg | grep -i mouse`

What's the output of `grep moused /var/log/messages`

What's the output of `grep moused /etc/rc.conf`


----------

